# Attaching plants to rock or driftwood



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

I have quite a bit of experience attaching anubias to hardscapes, I used to use sewing thread and diligently tie my plants to the rock/wood with the expectation that the plant would root itself to the hardscape by the time the thread disintegrated. Perhaps I need to learn how to tie better, because this would only work a fraction of the time. The thread would get loose and the plant would float away. 

I now almost exclusively use super glue and just glue the darn plants to the hardcape. I have done this with anubias, java ferns, even moss. As long as the glue has cyanoacrylate, it is aquarium safe. This is THE best way to attach plants IMO. The downside is that you either have to drain the tank or remove the piece that the plant is being glued to.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

If you can get a rubber band around that part of the hardscape, that works pretty well.

Eventually the band will decay and snap, but by then the plant will probably be attached, and you can just fish the broken band out.

As to superglue, I really like the loctite gel. It's a bit more expensive, but it's a pretty viscous gel, and the bottle lets you dispense very small, precise amounts.


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

Hmm loctite...I actually have some on hand...I would have never guessed it would be useable in aquarium applications though...interesting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Forgot to mention though, that the glue will turn white in water, so it can be fairly visible if done sloppily. Just a little dab'll do!


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

Just to clarify, I was referring to a type of superglue/cyanoacrylate. It's just manufactured/marketed by loctite. 

It comes in an odd-looking bottle (which is the main advantage) that lets you squeeze out really small amounts, so it's great for putting tiny little dots of superglue on rhizomes and such.

here's an amazon link for the stuff I used:

Amazon.com : Loctite Super Glues (LOC1364076) : Cyanoacrylate Adhesives : Office Products


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

On wood I use push pins. After two or three months just pull them out. Of course they can be rather unsightly, depending on how you look at it. 

Here's a pic since I just posted it in another thread. :red_mouth


----------



## Lab_Man (Dec 7, 2012)

I used to use fishing line but I have heard that sometimes fish will get caught in it and injure themselves. I now use super glue whenever I can. As others have said, be careful it turns a white color and will stand out if you use too much.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

burr740 said:


> On wood I use push pins. After two or three months just pull them out. Of course they can be rather unsightly, depending on how you look at it.


Ha, I like this idea much better as I get the glue all over the place but the rhizome. And I need to attach a bunch of java fern today!

Now, who took my push pins?

v3


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

lochaber said:


> Just to clarify, I was referring to a type of superglue/cyanoacrylate. It's just manufactured/marketed by loctite.
> 
> It comes in an odd-looking bottle (which is the main advantage) that lets you squeeze out really small amounts, so it's great for putting tiny little dots of superglue on rhizomes and such.
> 
> ...



Yeah, that's the good ol' loctite I'm used too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Seadon (Mar 24, 2014)

burr740 said:


> On wood I use push pins. After two or three months just pull them out. Of course they can be rather unsightly, depending on how you look at it.
> 
> Here's a pic since I just posted it in another thread. :red_mouth



And I do recognize this pic from my Anubias thread ...thanks for the pic and advice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thelub (Jan 4, 2013)

Superglue gel works great. I've glued plants onto a submerged location without too much difficulty. Just put a dab of glue on the dry plant then quickly press it in its final location. You have to be quick about it because the water aids in the curing process of the glue.


----------



## Little Soprano (Mar 13, 2014)

I just use standard fishing line for my mosses and Anubias. I'm sort of a clutz so most of the time the superglue bottle gets attached to my fingers, instead of superglue attaching the plants to driftwood LOL. I just use the lightest line we have around the house, and I've found it's awesome for Anubias as well.


----------

